# It's visa run time again.... :(



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey guys..

Is there anyone out there planning on doing a visa run to Oman any time over the next couple days? If so... can I tag along? Happy to pay for gas etc...


----------



## Samt (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey !

It's also the case for me and it'll be my first visa run. :clap2:
If someone is going for a visa run on Thursday evening, Friday or Saturday (dead line), let me know.
I would be happy to pay for the gas and for a treat 
Thanks by advance !

Sam.


----------



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

Samt said:


> Hey !
> 
> It's also the case for me and it'll be my first visa run. :clap2:
> If someone is going for a visa run on Thursday evening, Friday or Saturday (dead line), let me know.
> ...




I also need to do my visa run by Saturday... if nothing works out do u want to rent a car and go together? I've done the run a couple times so I know how it works...

Let me know???


----------



## Samt (Jul 21, 2009)

Salut 

Yes good idea, it sounds good to me, but i don't have any driver license...
And how much do it cost to rent a car?
Sam


----------



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

i don't know i think it's like 30 dollars for the day or something not sure... and the oman visa is 60 dirhams...

i have a licence but not cmpletely comfortable with driving here - people drive like maniacs!!!


----------



## Samt (Jul 21, 2009)

cmaroke said:


> people drive like maniacs!!!


I agree 

it seems good to me (to rent a car).
When do you wanna do the visa run ?


----------



## mivansson (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone!
I need to do my first visa-run this weekend as well 

I dont have a car, but I pay for gas of course! Or if someone will spend
some time on the bus. Im up for it.

Friday or saturday!


----------



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

mivansson said:


> Hi everyone!
> I need to do my first visa-run this weekend as well
> 
> I dont have a car, but I pay for gas of course! Or if someone will spend
> ...


Have found someone who can take us on saturday i think


----------



## mivansson (Jul 10, 2009)

cmaroke said:


> Have found someone who can take us on saturday i think


Great! Im up for it. Keep me updated.


----------



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

send me your details so perhaps i can drop you a text/email nearer the time xxx


----------



## Samt (Jul 21, 2009)

hey !
If there is a place remaining let me know please 
I'd be glad to be part of the trip !


----------



## Samt (Jul 21, 2009)

Of course i'd be happy to pay for the gas etc. 
[PM activated ]


----------



## Baileygutten (Jul 18, 2009)

cmaroke said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Is there anyone out there planning on doing a visa run to Oman any time over the next couple days? If so... can I tag along? Happy to pay for gas etc...


Hallo 
Hope you did find somebody to go with

When you are going to Oman for the visa...do you have to stay until the next day?


----------



## Samt (Jul 21, 2009)

Baileygutten said:


> Hallo
> Hope you did find somebody to go with
> 
> When you are going to Oman for the visa...do you have to stay until the next day?


Hi,

you just have to cross the border, have an exit stamp and an entry stamp for an amount of AED 60 from an oman border post, and finally you just have go back to the border to have the new UAE visa entry stamp and go back home (the same day) with the visa and a page of your passeport full of stamps 

hope i helped, if you need any more details PM me.


----------



## lloydwickham (Dec 30, 2009)

i am doing a run tomorrow Morning Friday 22nd July 2011


----------



## lloydwickham (Dec 30, 2009)

cmaroke said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Is there anyone out there planning on doing a visa run to Oman any time over the next couple days? If so... can I tag along? Happy to pay for gas etc...



I tried your Gmail account but it came back!!!!


----------

